# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: Frog hunt: In search of the world's rarest frogs

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 12th, 2008: Frog hunt: In search of the world's rarest frogs*

A team of researchers is in Costa Rica attempting to track down some of the world's rarest frogs to aid their conservation.

The country used to be teeming with amphibians, but numbers have plummeted in recent years - largely because of a deadly fungus.

Science reporter Rebecca Morelle joins the University of Manchester and Chester Zoo team as they head into the rainforest.  

_Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7597865.stm

----------

